# Fortnite Update- weniger fps?



## OnePPT_X (9. März 2018)

Hey Leute,

wie aus dem Titel schon zu entnehmen ist, wollte ich wissen, ob das neue Update 3.2 Performance-Verschlechterung mit sich bringt.

Ich hatte vor dem Update meine FPS gemessen, welche zw. 100-120 lagen.

Nach dem Update, liegen sie nun bei 80-100 und die Grafikkarte wird heißer (+6C) im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Messung.

Und Ja:
Gleiche Auflösung 1080p
Gleiche Settings episch

Graka: R9 Fury @1175Mhz
CPU: R5 1600 3,9Ghz
Ram: 16GB @2933Mhz


----------

